# Z commercials of old, and not so old



## Guest (Dec 13, 2002)

http://www.clevelandzclub.com/commercials.htm


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Wow! Very cool! Wish I could get some old Nissan commercials of other models.


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

Those are kewl.


----------

